# Veteran Dragged Out of Ceremony For Mentioning God



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Exclusive Video: Veteran Forcibly Dragged from Air Force Ceremony for Mentioning God - Breitbart

Read that story. You older veterans are not going to believe it after reading it.

A few years ago, I went to a friend's Navy officer basic training graduation ceremony. The ceremony was amazing, full of tradition and God was heavily referenced. I was overwhelmed with pride and awed by the rich tradition.

I mourn for my nation; a fear for its future.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Too many pop ups and add ons to let the page load in a timely manner.
Always a problem with Breitbart.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Those SOB's should be court-marshalled!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, boys, our military is gone. But this new one will fire on civilians. They will enforce martial law.
Hope still lies in that within that military there are still real patriots that believe in the old ways.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

It's enough to make you puke.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wondered why my computer was running slow.



> The flag-folding speech also contains several religious references, including, "Let us pray that God will reflect with admiration the willingness of one nation in her attempts to rid the world of tyranny, oppression, and misery. It is this one nation under God that we call, with honor, the United States of America."
> 
> The speech closes with, "God bless our flag. God bless our troops. God bless America."
> 
> ...


Rodriguez was dragged out of the ceremony by four airmen who were not MPs. Afterward, he was escorted off base.

Here is the Youtube of him being dragged out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sickening. 

They were ready to escort the Senior Master Sergeant out damn near before he started his speech.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I didn't hear him say "God", did you? Admitedly, my sound quality isn't great.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I did not spill my blood across 39 countries for this freedom.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No mention of this yet at Stars and Stripes, Military.com, American Legion, American Legion Burn Pit Blog.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

I know the individuals involved. The Sq Commander and the SMSgt have been in a longstanding feud. This has nothing to do with the use of God's name.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You know what side those turds will be on when the SHTF.
The uniform just hides the traitors, IMO. 
Another example of the decay. 
I wonder what they would have done if allahole was mentioned?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This is a sad state of affairs! Sin Lo VC!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The government is full of those who sold their souls for power. This is just more evidence. Now if the vet would have yelled Allah Akbar and started killing others it would be institutional violence and nothing to do with Islam.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, saw this a little while ago. Disgusting, still think those fellas will defend us against our own gov't?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Yeah, saw this a little while ago. Disgusting, still think those fellas will defend us against our own gov't?


Here is my experience in the Air Force Reserves (the last military experience I had).

The more technical jobs, such as AC maintenance, pilots, flight engineers, navigators and load masters, can be counted on. So can the security forces. The window-licker jobs are held by those who are more apt to be Obama supporters.

So, this is what I figure.... the low brows can load the planes, but the pilots and navigators will insure the loads miss the mark. That is assuming the mechanics and avionics types even allow the aircraft to fly. And the security force personnel? The thick-necked, gun-loving guys with the bullets and the bullet launchers? They read alternative news and are awake.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope you're right. When I got out 20 years ago, gov't spooks where already asking Marines if they would be willing to fire on U.S. Citizens in a given situation. I no longer trust ANY part of our gov't.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

So do we thank the ones that pulled him off stage and kicked him off base for their service ?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> So do we thank the ones that pulled him off stage and kicked him off base for their service ?


they are the before mentioned "order followers - no matter the order" US military ....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> they are the before mentioned "order followers - no matter the order" US military ....


They are not required to follow unlawful orders. That said, a solider is no better than the orders he follows. We are getting to the root as to why I did not enlist. That and the fact that the recruiters straight out lied and didn't think I had the sense to check them ? Lol.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Just a second to check your sixes Gentlemen. 
My only tour of shore duty was as a Recruiter, I got invited to dine with Mr Reagan, and I never lied. Now if Y'all had a problem with what the MEPPS Classifier offered you based on your ASVAB Score...... Don't press hard on the 6 copies and use the Bus/Train ticket back HOME. 
Those of US that received Presidential Invitations via the US Postal Service to the Local MEPPS Center for physical examinations................ if we got past the initial lineup it was a pleasure to work with a Recruiter. 

About this ORDER FOLLOWER Stuff? Y'all ain't gonna give any orders until such time as you can prove that Y'all blindly followed orders. Disobey a DIRECT ORDER IN TIME OF WAR, and Y'all won't have to worry about it's Legality. 

Now, when it no longer matters that you serve God & Country, (sometimes the priority is reversed) but it is always based upon protecting the Freedoms of those under the jurisdiction of the Constitution. As a Warrior, regardless of color or creed, the glow in the dark American Flag denotes a Friendly Fire Situation. (Bet I need to be a better typist to Orate this message) 

Perhaps I should just ask when Y'all have ever heard of tier-1 folks eliminating Americans on US soil?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

*Checks watch*
Yup. It's after 1700 hrs.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes Jimmy, it's 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Just a second to check your sixes Gentlemen.
> My only tour of shore duty was as a Recruiter, I got invited to dine with Mr Reagan, and I never lied. Now if Y'all had a problem with what the MEPPS Classifier offered you based on your ASVAB Score...... Don't press hard on the 6 copies and use the Bus/Train ticket back HOME.
> Those of US that received Presidential Invitations via the US Postal Service to the Local MEPPS Center for physical examinations................ if we got past the initial lineup it was a pleasure to work with a Recruiter.
> 
> ...


 I found the recruiters in my area to be full of feces. I didn't need the military, they needed me. That's the short of it.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I found the recruiters in my area to be full of feces. I didn't need the military, they needed me. That's the short of it.


Yet in all your wisdom you pressed hard and made it to the bottom of all six copies? Want the real short version Operator6?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Yet in all your wisdom you pressed hard and made it to the bottom of all six copies? Want the real short version Operator6?


I chose not to join a military controlled by political hacks that would send me to die so an Arab didn't have to. No thanks, I'd rather make a few million and enjoy my life. Our military's main objective is no longer protecting America but rather to police the world and fight another mans war.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

How pious can you be that you didn't have a moment of experience yet you dare to tell others what our military or thier objectives are about. Perhaps you should google the definition of hypocrite, just to see if your picture is there?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

M118LR said:


> How pious can you be that you didn't have a moment of experience yet you dare to tell others what our military or thier objectives are about. Perhaps you should google the definition of hypocrite, just to see if your picture is there?


Their objectives are all over the news. Did you watch the video in this thread ? One nation under God........but if you mention God, well haul you out like a criminal.

Yet you call me a hypocrite........WTF.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Op6, I didn't call you a hypocrite. I only recommended that you should look up the google definition to ensure your picture wasn't there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

M118LR said:


> How pious can you be that you didn't have a moment of experience yet you dare to tell others what our military or thier objectives are about. Perhaps you should google the definition of hypocrite, just to see if your picture is there?


No. I am the one who feels like a hypocrite.

I bought the BS; hook, line and sinker. I had already watched "Trilateralists Over Washington" and should have known better.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Op6, I didn't call you a hypocrite. I only recommended that you should look up the google definition to ensure your picture wasn't there.


The insinuation was there. Don't play word games.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Op6, I didn't call you a hypocrite. I only recommended that you should look up the google definition to ensure your picture wasn't there.


You accused me of being pious which is synonymous with hypocritical. Later in your post you reference hypocrite.

I do believe you we're a recruiter, you just proved it.

See why I didn't join....... You're the type I would have to deal with, just as I was promised.

With that I'm going to discontinue the back&forth. I sincerely wish you a good day and let's focus on the things we agree on.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> This is a sad state of affairs! Sin Lo VC!


Do you mean xin loi? :vs_smile:


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Was he saying god tells us black lives matter?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Therussianbear said:


> Was he saying god tells us black lives matter?


Ask the politicians, Black Friday matters.

P.S. not a racist here, sick of entitlement, welfare. Work as you can, help all you can, teach what you have learned.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Do you mean xin loi? :vs_smile:


Yes of course but I used Phoenetic spelling for this who wouldn't know the X=S sound


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Denton said:


> No. I am the one who feels like a hypocrite.
> 
> I bought the BS; hook, line and sinker. I had already watched "Trilateralists Over Washington" and should have known better.


Do not berate yourself to much Denton. Many have succumbed to the unlimited new toys, exotic locations, and endorphin high offered by America's Richest Uncle. Uncle Sam is one of the Worlds Greatest Seducers.

PS: it's still after 1700 hours.

But speaking from a purely Authoritarian Viewpoint: The CO disproved of the Traditional Ceremony which had been changed by the DOD to reflect the modern standards expected of Military Members, so he had his troops extricate the no longer serving fossil from Government Property in accordance with the plan of the day. Just because the retiring member wanted one last chance to stick it to the modern Army, perhaps he should have chose a location outside of the reach of Modern Government Control. PPPP isn't an emergency on my part. Sailor's Lexicon.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Protect this House said:


> I know the individuals involved. The Sq Commander and the SMSgt have been in a longstanding feud. This has nothing to do with the use of God's name.


So what A$$hole you know should be in lower levels of hell?


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> they are the before mentioned "order followers - no matter the order" US military ....


When it's all said and done...they will have to answer the same as the Nazi's did....Lawful orders vice unlawful orders....it's their duty to know the difference..and they will suffer for their unwillingness, fearfulness, or ignorance to do so


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

How is it that I can't correlate escorting a prior service civilian off of a Military post, to the atrocities against humanity performed under the protection of the Third Reich? Guess I'm just that ignorant? Meh!


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

M118LR said:


> How is it that I can't correlate escorting a prior service civilian off of a Military post, to the atrocities against humanity performed under the protection of the Third Reich? Guess I'm just that ignorant? Meh!


It was in response to the "Follow all Orders" comments and concern that our Military folks would act in a manor in opposition to the Constitution...In case you missed it there have been several comments along those lines....It had nothing to do specifically with the actions of the officer... shameful as they are...as is the DOD creating policy that infringes on Freedom of Religion for Christian service members, even in the ranks, while allowing Sikhs and Muslims to disregard DOD uniform policies on the basis of their religion.

I will only fight with you in one thread or the other...not gonna do it in two....


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Perhaps you should consider that your military folks are guided by the Uniform Code of Military Justice, they protect and serve all those entitled to the extravagance of their rights under the constitution. 

You ain't fighting with me, New guy 101, on either thread. You must have walked the walk to understand when someone is talking the talk, otherwise you are no more than a kibitzer!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This get will respond when I get home and has access to a key board bigger than 2x6 inches


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Denton said:


> This get will respond when I get home and has access to a key board bigger than 2x6 inches


Drive safe Denton, I'll more than likely be asleep prior to your arrival at the casa. Please don't endanger yourself at my behest! Tomorrow is another day. Be Safe. JMHO.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Drive safe Denton, I'll more than likely be asleep prior to your arrival at the casa. Please don't endanger yourself at my behest! Tomorrow is another day. Be Safe. JMHO.


Overrated. Drive fast and text often. While changing radio stations.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

It all works until you go one toke over the line Denton.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Now that I am home and have my laptop....
I have attended a few Air Force retirement ceremonies. Some have been with the new speech and some with the traditional speech. Some had no flag folding ceremony at all.

Guess what. The ceremony is about the one who is retiring. It isn't about you or anyone else.

Yes; we get it. The Godly sat back and did nothing with the secular-humanists took that which they could not build, themselves. Some, though, began their careers back when the country was not embarrassed about the Christian heritage of this nation. Those same people would like to end their careers hearing the traditional flag folding speech that hearkens the days that caused us to answer the call to enlist. The days when we enlisted for God and country. God, being the first entity.

Thanks to that idiotic commander, the man being honored for his service doesn't have a good memory of his retirement. No; he is reminded of how his nation has betrayed him.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Is it in keeping with the conditions of Service that you cling to the very Traditions that have been changed to promote a more inclusive Military Denton? 
I might use the "Tailhook" fiasco in example.

Add Reference: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tailhook_scandal


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Is it in keeping with the conditions of Service that you cling to the very Traditions that have been changed to promote a more inclusive Military Denton?
> I might use the "Tailhook" fiasco in example.
> 
> Add Reference: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tailhook_scandal


That you compare the roots of our nation and laws to Tailhook says more about you than I wanted to know, but now, I know.


----------



## globetruck (Jul 3, 2014)

There's another side to this story!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Denton said:


> That you compare the roots of our nation and laws to Tailhook says more about you than I wanted to know, but now, I know.


Disingenuous, but conversationally effective Denton. The Laws of our nation are juxtaposed to the standards by which we hold our Military accountable. Didn't you admonish me for word play?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you saying sexual assault is the same as mentioning our Creator?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

No I'm saying worn out Traditions are not in keeping with the direction of our future Military.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

M118LR said:


> No I'm saying worn out Traditions are not in keeping with the direction of our future Military.


Yeah, and the new words that disconnect the kids from the roots of our nation are designed to insure the kids are devoted to the government instead of the people.

Congrats; you have made it clear where you stand. You are with the enemy of freedom. You are the enemy. You and your master will be defeated.

I have nothing else to say. Denton out.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Denton, the deeds that have been done don't necessarily need to be repeated. It isn't a positive to demand that those that served after US are bound by Tradition to repeat the same mistakes we made for "God and Country". I am not the enemy, and my "Master is the Spirit of America". It shall not be defeated whatever I am called upon to perform in it's service while I draw breath. But I can not condemn those that follow me to the same path. If there is a better fork in the road of destruction, then those after me should learn from my mistakes. JMHO


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is a law firm taking up this case.
The AF Inspector General is getting involved.


----------

